# 5.1 System suggestion.. happy to start with reciever and 2 mains.



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

So the title says it all, sorta carrying over from the recommendation thread.



Looking at probably an Onkyo or Pioneer Receiver, and possibly DIYing the mains and subs but open to suggestions. Upscaling on video would be nice, but a decent blueray play could do that fine enough.

My initial budget is around $2000 but preferably lower, i have to source things in Australia so $2000 US equates to around $3000-3500 after all the mark up that happens over here.

I was thinking first off just to get the receiver and stereo speakers, then get a sub, then get the rears and another sub, then if i think i REALLY need 7.1... get sides... but i don't think ill bother.

So if anyone has any specific suggestions for any part of the chain i'm more than happy to hear it! 

My initial budget hopefully gives you an indication of how much i'm willing to spend. Probably 3-4k when all is said and done.

The gear i'm looking at are:

http://forums.audioholics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68531 

for the mains if i go diy.

Recievers 

Onkyo TXSR308B, and 508
Pioneer VSX920
Yamaha RXV567B

Not sure about subs or rears.

No clue at all with regards to a center speaker


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I prefer the Onkyo to the Pioneer and for speakers i'd concider PSB or SVS.:T


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Starting with 2.0 or 2.1 is definitely a fine way to approach things - especially considering those towers as intended as sort of a middle ground between the $1600 Salk Songtowers and the $4000 Salk HT2-TLs, they're definitely going to impress you if that's what you go with. If I did go with that, I'd make a center and surrounds using the same drivers for uniformity's sake - *especially* for the center moreso than the surrounds.

For drivers, this aussie website has the ribbon tweeter in the design:

http://www.essentialaudio.com.au/index1.html

you'd still have to import the ER18 woofer though I think

For a possible feeler of what the bass on those DIY Towers should sound close to, I'd hit up this place and audition some of their towers:

http://www.neotec.com.au/pmc.htm and maybe take a gander at the prices for them since i'm not sure.

For other options if I was buying a pair of floorstanders with your budget and constraints, i'd probably keep myself around $1000USD or lower for towers, - going with either the EMP e55tis, the Aperion 5Ts, The Axiom M60s, and their respective matching centers. 

a few other things 

-5.1 movies are mixed with the just slightly behind you side speakers as the surrounds, not the rears. Rears are the extra speakers in 7.1 Only in European SACD recordings are 5.1 surrounds meant to be behind you.
-Rythmik makes some great subs, and sell DIY kits if you can't ship the whole box economically.
-whoa you weren't kidding about aussie markup. the sr5004 was 1400 dollars.. ridiculous

-These things make nice sub drivers as well:
http://www.affordabledrivers.com.au...Path=3&zenid=ea8a22fa60411da3686385d73e047d5f


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll have to drop buy and check that place out!

Surrounds and center... well i could possibly modify the design to basically just cut off the bottom half of the tower... but that may just screw the whole acoustics of the cabinet.

Rears... well i'd probably just buy something cheaper, but still decent quality.

Definately looking at those Rythmic subs though!!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

tehguit said:


> Surrounds and center... well i could possibly modify the design to basically just cut off the bottom half of the tower... but that may just screw the whole acoustics of the cabinet.


Maybe contact the guy who designed the tower cabinet and see if he's got anything in mind.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If I lived downunder and wanted to diy I would certainly put Ascension on my list to get a kit..

http://www.adelaidespeakers.com/kits-custom-speakers.html


----------

